
California DMV Rescinds Registration of 16 Uber Driverless Cars, Halts Program - QUFB
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/tech/California-DMV-Rescinds-Registration-of-16-Uber-Driverless-Cars-Halts-Pilot-Program-in-San-Francisco-407837815.html
======
kafkaesq
It won't be enough, of course.

And short of an arrest warrant for Kalanick himself when his bold,
"disruptive" experiment inevitably results in actual, real, human carnage (and
irreparable heartbreak for the next of kind of those affected) -- most likely
nothing will.

------
anigbrowl
This feels very much like a political skirmish. Kalanick has run the company
this way for a long time, of course, but one wonders if he's attempting to
provoke a showdown between the incoming administration (to which he is an
adviser) and the political entity that is arguably the epicenter of political
opposition to that administration. It certainly sets the stage for a conflict
between 'obstructive bureaucrats' on one side and 'impatient inventors' on the
other - a theatrical interpretation that may not have a solid basis in reality
but which is sufficiently familiar as to give it instant news appeal.

